# hyrecar



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Have any one tried this as a owner or renter?


----------



## Simon Sm (Mar 22, 2017)

BEWARE OF THIS SERVICE!!!!!!!! HYRECAR FALSELY ADVERTISED THAT YOU COULD USE THE CAR FOR UBER. YOU CANNOT.

I rented a car using Hyrecar. The car I chose was supposed to be $35 per day. When I went to book the car they charged me a $29 background check fee. Then they added a $10 per day insurance fee and then they added additional administrative fees. For a 2 day rental they charged the credit card $130 for what was supposed to be $70.

That's not it.

The original car that I booked suddenly became unavailable so of course a slightly more expensive one was on the list of available vehicles. Even though I booked the time and day for the car to be picked up, the paperwork was not ready so I was not able to pick the car up.

The entire first day of my booking has come and gone. I am unable to pickup the car. The paperwork is not in order. Nobody at Hyrecar has picked up the phone. Nobody at Hyrecar has responded to my emails. Nobody hat Hyrecar has responded to my web support ticket.

The one thing that Hyrecar did do without skipping a beat is charge my credit card for $130.

FRAUD!! SCAM!!! Don't expect this waste of time company to be around for long.

Even though they advertise Uber all over the website, Uber doesn't even accept their insurance.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Simon Sm said:


> BEWARE OF THIS SERVICE!!!!!!!! HYRECAR FALSELY ADVERTISED THAT YOU COULD USE THE CAR FOR UBER. YOU CANNOT.
> 
> I rented a car using Hyrecar. The car I chose was supposed to be $35 per day. When I went to book the car they charged me a $29 background check fee. Then they added a $10 per day insurance fee and then they added additional administrative fees. For a 2 day rental they charged the credit card $130 for what was supposed to be $70.
> 
> ...


Uber Does accept HyreCar now.


----------

